# Longer lasting Sealant Spray



## lis5662 (Sep 10, 2018)

Hello guys,

I have Gtechniq CSL + C2V3 coating on my car about 2 month. 
With good body preparation before applying.

I wash my car every 2-3 weeks in 3 stages

1 stage - Angelwax Fastfoam
2 stage - Vallet Pro Poseidon
3 stage - Koch Protector Wax every 2-3 weeks and update C2V3 every 2 month.

Recently I washed the car and I was disappointed that the static does not go away and the hydrophobic effect disappeared, especially on the side doors and bumpers.

What could be the problem ?

I'm confused with Gtechniq C2V3 - he lasted only 1.5 months after application.

Now i'm looking to find Longer lasting Sealant Spray 

What do you think for example about Detailed Online - Ceramic Elite Detailer or similar sealant product? 

Please advise longer lasting Sealant Spray


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

too many products on the top of top of each other

if you have CSL on, topping it with C2v3 is all you Really need

csl Then koch wax Then c2v3 ,, waste of time money and effort.

your adding things on top of the last one, whatever you put on last is going to be affected by the thing Under it for lasting.


ive had c2v3 on mine for 2+ months, its been snowfoamed then washed and the hydrophobic qualities come back each time i wash it.


----------



## lis5662 (Sep 10, 2018)

Ok got it thanks

Maybe you can advise sealant spray that have longer lasting effect then c2v3?

Because the hydrophobic effect after washing disappeared after 1.5 months with C2


Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## rlmccarty2000 (May 31, 2017)

I’ve been testing SiO2 sealant sprays and have found most of the Reload type sprays die off at around 2 weeks. The ones that last longer are the more costly options like Kamikaze Overcoat, IGL Ecocoat Premier, and Polish Angel Viking/Cosmic. I really haven’t found any difference in gloss just the higher the price the longer it lasts. For once you get what you pay for.


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

You should give wowo's crystal sealant a try. Very easy to use, spray, wipe and then buff. I've currently had 7 weeks from one coat amd its still performing well


----------



## lis5662 (Sep 10, 2018)

rlmccarty2000 said:


> I've been testing SiO2 sealant sprays and have found most of the Reload type sprays die off at around 2 weeks. The ones that last longer are the more costly options like Kamikaze Overcoat, IGL Ecocoat Premier, and Polish Angel Viking/Cosmic. I really haven't found any difference in gloss just the higher the price the longer it lasts. For once you get what you pay for.


Thank you I will try to test expensive sealants 

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## lis5662 (Sep 10, 2018)

Jack said:


> You should give wowo's crystal sealant a try. Very easy to use, spray, wipe and then buff. I've currently had 7 weeks from one coat amd its still performing well


Thanks i will try it

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Valet or poseiden also contains wax and gloss enhancers iirc so that'll help clog up the CSL and c2


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

Not strictly a spray sealant but an aerosol sealant is Meguiars Ultimate Fast Finish; currently got it on my daily and its been on about 8 weeks now and still beading strongly!


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

iCraig said:


> Not strictly a spray sealant but an aerosol sealant is Meguiars Ultimate Fast Finish; currently got it on my daily and its been on about 8 weeks now and still beading strongly!


Agree. My first wipe with the cloth and I thought it was gonna be a nightmare to use when the oily film spread out. Then the first wipe with the clean cloth to remove and I couldn't have been more wrong. So effortless to use and not a single streak or any high spots that needed anything more than a couple of passes with the buffing cloth, it actually made me laugh out loud how easy it went on and off. Been on about 6 weeks now and after washing the daily grime off, brings it back to life just like day 1. I would recommend it to anyone to give it a go

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lis5662 (Sep 10, 2018)

I try to use Wowo's-Crystal Sealant and Detailed Online-Ceramic Elite Detailer


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I think you need to stop and look at the products you're already using before buying anymore, and see how compatible they are with your coated car. 

Think you'll find it's more your process than your gtechniq coating.


----------



## lis5662 (Sep 10, 2018)

Yellow Dave said:


> I think you need to stop and look at the products you're already using before buying anymore, and see how compatible they are with your coated car.
> 
> Think you'll find it's more your process than your gtechniq coating.


I agree with you. Thanks for helping


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Any experiences with differences of Sonax PNS and Meguairs Fast Finish?


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

If you've still got lots of C2v3 you could try using a few spritz as a drying aid to keep levels and slickness topped up.
Costs you nothing time wise, nothing financially if you've already got loads and is completely compatible with the other Gtechniq products.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

lis5662 said:


> Thanks i will try it
> 
> Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


I would also recommend Wowo's Crystal Sealant and simplifying your regime


----------

